# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Υπόλοιπες Μικροσυσκευές >  Απορροφητήρας κουζίνας

## artonweb

Καλησπέρα.
Μπορεί κάποιος να βοηθήσει και να μου πει γιατι ο απορροφητήρας της κουζίνας δεν τραβάει καθόλου;
Με το ζόρι συγκρατεί χαρτοπετσέτα!
Το περιέργο είναι ότι στην έξοδό του βγαίνει αέρας με αρκετή ταχύτητα.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Βουλωμένο μπουρί ? βουλωμένα φίλτρα? ... επιβεβαίωσε ότι χωρίς σύνδεση του μπουριού/φίλτρου σου τραβάει την χαρτοπετσέτα

----------


## xsterg

δεν ειναι δυνατον να μην το βρεις. η βουλωμενο φιλτρο απο λιπη ειναι η κατι φραζει μασα στην σωληνα. προσεξε γιατι πολλες φορες οι μαστοροι αφηνουν μεσα στις σωληνες τουβλα, τσιμεντα κλπ. καλο καθαρισμα λοιπον.

----------

